# Looking after mum with an aggressive dog. Help please!



## redapple (25 September 2017)

I really need practical advice as to what I can do in a potentially difficult situation. Sorry, it's going to to be long...

My mum has been diagnosed with cancer, waiting until next week for prognosis but will at least need surgery and therefore some help. This is fine and I can leave work and move back home fairly easily. But there's one big problem.... She owns a very aggressive terrier that she is very attached to.

We have had multiple dogs over the years and all have been trouble. Its ownership fault and could have been avoided which I totally appreciate. So I'd appreciate not being told it's our fault, I get it. It is. But the problem already exists and is very established so I need to deal with it whilst caring for my mum. And I think the dog in question will only get worse as she gets iller. 

He guards. Has never bitten but will stalk, aggressively bark and jump on people whilst doing so. He's clearly one step away from bitting. 

Nobody but my mum can put a lead on. And even with her, he's hit and miss. He goes absolutely wild. He'll go for your feet, pin you against a wall if possible and it's generally an absolute nightmare. 

He'll do the aggressive barking at anything on the street/in nearby fields too. Though only on his lead. Once off he's an absolute wimp but doesn't have a great recall so it's a risk. 

I'm extremely worried I'm not going to be able to look after him whilst she can't. Honestly, if I had my way I'd rehome him. He's a rescue and arrived with a few problems but nothing like what he has now. My mums is clearly not the right place for him. But he's not my dog and I've already suggested this multiple times and been shot down. I don't want to add more stress as she's ill. She'd never forgive me if I forced her hand and has said in these exact words that she would never let the dog go. 

She's taken him to a behaviourist who said she didn't understand the problem as he seemed so sweet(!) and made a few small suggestions that weren't really enough. She costs an arm and a leg to do house visits (where she would see a totally different dog) and we can't afford it! 

Can I sedate him?! (I know this seems mental but I honestly mainly care about my mum and it's such a stressful environment it's doing her no good). I cant take him myself as I live in a flat (and she's never let me). I don't know how I'm doing even be able to start training with the way he is. I can't stand up without him going for me. What on earth am I going to do!

Anyone got any advice?! (also thank you for reading this far!)


----------



## redapple (25 September 2017)

Also, he's one of those dogs that doesn't care about food! I could potentially change his main food to something basic and see if he gets more interested in high-value food as a result but he's never been that bothered. He's also entire and a medium sized dog.


----------



## meleeka (25 September 2017)

I'm thinking he's going for you because he's scared. What an awful situation for anyone to be in. I'm sure you can get a long way with treat training. There's lots of dog forums that would give you free advice with this. There's a fb group called Dog Training Advice and Support that will be able to advise.


----------



## redapple (25 September 2017)

meleeka said:



			I'm thinking he's going for you because he's scared. What an awful situation for anyone to be in. I'm sure you can get a long way with treat training. There's lots of dog forums that would give you free advice with this. There's a fb group called Dog Training Advice and Support that will be able to advise.
		
Click to expand...

I wish it was just me. It's everybody. Mum included. She just puts up with it as she also thinks he's scared too. I just don't know of what! When he arrived he didn't like things being passed from person to person over his head (very specific, I guess he might have been hit with a newspaper at some point) but other than that he was a delight. Super friendly which he most definitely isn't now. He looks terribly anxious all the time though I must admit I don't have a lot of sympathy for the dog as he make's being at my parent's house an absolute nightmare (literally! I don't bring my OH round because he's not a big dog person and it terrifies him). Though I know this is putting human emotions onto an animal which isnt fair. 

Thank you for the group advice. I'll be sure to check them out and ask for some advice there


----------



## GirlFriday (25 September 2017)

I'm not sure you mentioned (or perhaps I missed it) what breed of terrier this is? A JRT being somewhat different to a staffie bull terrier!

Personally I'd want to feel safe and also keep the dog safe so I would be 
- giving up on 'training' except incidentally - you probably have enough to worry about
- muzzling the dog whenever it could come into contact with someone (e.g. if you have nurses visiting) who could possibly report it if bitten (I know everyone can but realistically some family members might not, whatever the rights and wrongs). I've never muzzled a dog myself but some of the most content looking muzzled dogs I know are in those little plastic basket sorts which allow more movement but prevent biting and/or snacking on rubbish
- using an extendible lead (I prefer ones which are all webbing rather than some webbing and a long cord as they are easier to see/less likely to tangle) so dog gets maximal exercise without you worrying about control
- taking over the feeding (if necessary) from your mum and sticking to (ideally her, but anyway,) a routine with both that and walks - give the dog some confidence in relying on you
- ask vet about some temporary sedation for the dog. I was offered (and I refused) it for a rehomed dog who was anxious about being left - we got over it. But there are times and places for quick fixes and avoiding addressing issues - this may be one!

Edited to add: as much attention (sofa snuggles etc) as dog enjoys and treat training etc all good too. It is just that in the circs I wouldn't get too ambitious until you know more about what else is happening in your lives


----------



## redapple (25 September 2017)

He's a Bedlington terrier. Apparently one of the easier to train terriers... the irony! 

I've never had to muzzle a dog either so I was wondering if people ever use this as a training 'technique'. i.e whether physically stopping him would teach him he doesn't need to or whether that would just upset him more. I'll definitely muzzle or shut in a room for visitors. I cant imagine he would let anyone near her so good to point out. Also debating keeping a lead on him 24/7. I'm sure its probably not the best for them to drag something about but at least it would give me the option of pulling away from others (if not from myself!).


----------



## JillA (25 September 2017)

Can you crate him - when here are people there it will help him learn to cope with the comings and goings from the safety of his "den",, and it will mean people can come and go with confidence. Start feeding him his meals inside it and only close the door when you are certain he is happy being in there. I rehomed a dog who had destroyed a crate being left in it when he wasn't ready. Making it his dining room will build good associations with it for him.


----------



## paddi22 (25 September 2017)

Would there be an option to build a run and kennel out the back for the dog? You could put forward that its a temporary thing to placate your mum. 

I looked after my mum when she had cancer, and it's so physically and mentally draining at times, that the last thing you need is a difficult dog making the situation more stressful. There can be so much lifting and helping up and down, that its too dangerous to have an animal that could bite or trip you both over. 

Is there a secure garden the dog can have a run and play in? If there was i'd be tempted to crate and muzzle it when needed and just let it play with toys in the garden. You will need all your energy and focus to help your mum, i'd just try and make the dog siutation as user friendly for you as possible. it sounds like retraining isn't possible, so i'd just make the situation as easy for you as possible, even if its crating the dog and releasing it into the garden etc


----------



## redapple (25 September 2017)

He sleeps in a crate and does seem quite happy in there overnight, however if he's in the crate he'll attack anyone approaching (honestly when you type this all out you realise how out of control this dog is!) so i'll
 try feeding him in there and see if he starts to get a bit happier with me being around it. We do however have a really big garden with a summer house that could easily be a dog house! 




paddi22 said:



			I looked after my mum when she had cancer, and it's so physically and mentally draining at times, that the last thing you need is a difficult dog making the situation more stressful. There can be so much lifting and helping up and down, that its too dangerous to have an animal that could bite or trip you both over.
		
Click to expand...

This is such a big worry! That I won't be able to help her without him going wild and upsetting her or worse case biting and injuring me.


----------



## paddi22 (25 September 2017)

redapple said:



			This is such a big worry! That I won't be able to help her without him going wild and upsetting her or worse case biting and injuring me.
		
Click to expand...

you are right, you just can't risk it. You might have situations where you will be lifting your mum and have to reach over to get cushions, food etc, and you can't risk a bite. It also wouldn't be fair to put health workers and nurses coming into the house at risk or make their jobs anymore stressful then they already are. If you have a nice garden and somewhere warm and cosy where the dog can sleep, then i'd **** it out and take the concerns away, you will have enough on your plate!


----------



## JillA (25 September 2017)

redapple said:



			He sleeps in a crate and does seem quite happy in there overnight, however if he's in the crate he'll attack anyone approaching
		
Click to expand...

But he can't get at them, they don't go away and that's part of the learning process, coping with his frustration and/or aggression


----------



## JillA (25 September 2017)

paddi22 said:



			you are right, you just can't risk it. You might have situations where you will be lifting your mum and have to reach over to get cushions, food etc, and you can't risk a bite. It also wouldn't be fair to put health workers and nurses coming into the house at risk or make their jobs anymore stressful then they already are. If you have a nice garden and somewhere warm and cosy where the dog can sleep, then i'd **** it out and take the concerns away, you will have enough on your plate!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha paddi, was that the alternative word for throw?


----------



## paddi22 (25 September 2017)

JillA said:



			Ha ha paddi, was that the alternative word for throw?
		
Click to expand...

that's hilarious.. i didn't know f_e_c_k was on the list of banned words!


----------



## honetpot (25 September 2017)

How about finding a specialist kennels?
 If he is guarding your mum and his home perhaps that would be an opportunity whilst she is in hospital to break the pattern as by the sounds of it  couldn't get much worse. You would then have at least some break from the worry.
  While he is away I would get a kennel and run, so when he comes home he has his own pad where he can be fed and you can get him out of the way.
I hope your mum will not be too run down after surgery, but she is bound to have people who want to come and see her. All care/nursing staff should have risk assessment completed and they may not visit if the dog is aggressive.
  I know your mum is ill but really she has avoided this problem, which is not really fair on you.


----------



## TheresaW (25 September 2017)

Could you put a blanket or something over the crate, make him feel more secure maybe if it is a fear aggression?

Sorry if that's a stupid idea.


----------



## ester (25 September 2017)

It's not just you that can't risk a bite, if your mum is having a cancer treatment she really doesn't need the infection risk. 

If he has to stay I think you really need to dig deep and get a home visit from a behaviouralist if even to help you manage the situation, the dog sounds really unhappy with the status quo.


----------



## RockinRudolph (25 September 2017)

How much exercise does he get? Is he too aggressive to go to something like doggy daycare? Just wondering if tiring him out as much as possible may help to calm him down? His anxiety/aggression may be increasing as he knows that your mum is unwell and having nurses or carers visiting will be very stressful for him. I wonder if there are people who could foster him for a while and may be able to help with his issues whilst giving you room to concentrate on your mum (bit like sending your horse away for backing etc)?


----------



## redapple (25 September 2017)

Thanks for all the advice so far everybody. 



RockinRudolph said:



			How much exercise does he get? Is he too aggressive to go to something like doggy daycare? Just wondering if tiring him out as much as possible may help to calm him down? His anxiety/aggression may be increasing as he knows that your mum is unwell and having nurses or carers visiting will be very stressful for him. I wonder if there are people who could foster him for a while and may be able to help with his issues whilst giving you room to concentrate on your mum (bit like sending your horse away for backing etc)?
		
Click to expand...

He gets at least three walks a day. Probably a bit slow going for him as they are older but he's off the lead so has a bit of a runaround. Plus play time etc. He's never left alone so gets a lot of attention. 

So far no one has had to come into the house but it's going to be difficult when they do. I'll suggest some of the options that people have said here and hopefully, they will be voluntarily taken on if not I'll have to enforce something as I'm fully aware it's irresponsible to put a nurse or friend in that position. 

I feel a terrible person as I really just want the dog in question gone. I know that's not going to happen though so I'll have to deal with him. I've not moved back yet (end of next week) so I'll have a think what I could suggest that mum would actually do and get started with whilst she's still able.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 September 2017)

Sorry to hear about your mum.

I'd get a kennel run outside. No stress for him or any visitors, your mum or you. Long term I'd be playing no more Mrs Nice Guy. It doesn't matter whether he is a rescue or not, or had bad things happen to him, the behaviour is unacceptable and not compatible with being a family pet. He's holding you all to ransom and tip toeing around him is not helping. He is probably lost and anxious in a sea of ambiguity. 
Dogs only do what works for them/betters their own position. 
He doesn't like people around him or touching him so he puts on a bit of aggro and they back off. Result for him and he knows to be on the lookout for the next person to invade his space. Nightmare for everyone else.

Some boundaries could make him feel a lot more clear and settled. And the sofa would be the very last place he would be if he were with me. I'll find a pertinent link I posted here a while back.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 September 2017)

Michelle Stiegmeyer:


_________

I was pleased to have a dog owner reach out to me for help with a dog that had bitten a family member in the face. She asked if I worked with rescues that have random biting. So I asked some questions and here's what we got cleared up in one conversation...

The dog was a rescue that had been nipping already. The serious bite incident happened when the dog was on the owner's bed with a treat and another family member leaned in to pet the dog.

Let's address the "rescue" portion of this scenario. If you stand the Westminster winning dogs, dogs from rescues, feral dogs, protection dogs, detection dogs, therapy dogs, old dogs, young dogs, shelter dogs and everything in between in a long line...then take out that 1% that can't be trained by anyone, any program, any methodology...you will have a group of dogs that are pretty much the same. They all have their own "things" but they will respond to structure, boundaries, reward, punishment, and accountability well enough to not be a danger to society. 

Somewhere along the way humans have put dogs that are obtained from shelters and rescues into their own category, and that category is one that says the dogs can't have anything negative in their life ever again. They have to be coddled and tiptoed around to make up for these perceived horrible events that have already happened to them. The truth is that a great deal of the dogs coming through shelters and rescues have unknown histories, and plenty of the owner surrenders come in with lies in order to make the owner feel better about surrendering them. 

We love the story behind a homeless dog, how we "saved" it and how much the dog loves us for it. We love the attention we get when we tell someone how we "saved" this dog when all we did was sign a contract and pay the shelter or rescue their fee. With a very small exception I don't ask about the story on dogs I pull from shelters. The history doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is the dog standing in front of me and how to make that dog a good candidate for your typical home. 

As you can see, the dog in this scenario had already been nipping so the bite wasn't random. The bite was the escalation of the nipping that was already happening. How does this happen? It's actually quite simple, and I'll put it in human terms. 

Little Johnny pokes another kid with a pencil and no one does anything. Then he starts tripping kids as they walk by his desk. Again, no action taken. Then he pinches a little girl so hard she cries and has a bruise for days. No action taken. Finally he punches a kid in the face at recess and breaks his nose. Was this random? No! There were plenty of signs, and those signs were escalating. So why do we feel that dog bites are random? Because we haven't payed attention to the behavior leading up to it, or even worse we've made excuses for it. We don't allow a child to run our home yet a four legged predator is given a free pass on some pretty entitled, bratty, and often times dangerous behavior.

Many of us lay the groundwork for the the incident to happen...free roaming in the home, access to the furniture, treats, barking at guests...it all adds up to the attitude that the house and everything in it belongs to the dog. I'm not against free roaming, dogs on furniture, treats or even barking AS LONG AS IT'S EARNED, and the barking STOPS when the human says so. When your dog is barking at a guest, most likely they're saying "Get the frack outta my house or there will be hell to pay!" Would you allow your children to talk that way to a guest? No way, right? Then why are you allowing your dog to do it? 

Let's get to the real world scenario of a biting dog. Liability. You ignore the signs, nips turn to bites, then a bite on the wrong person and everything you've worked for is gone. And I'm not talking about you paying Redi Med for a few stitches. I'm talking about a lawsuit that you lose because you ignored the signs or refused to address the issue and you lose your home, your cars, your kids' college funds, your retirement savings. 

If you have a dog that has no qualms about putting his mouth on humans, look at him right now and ask yourself if that dog is worth losing everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Clodagh (25 September 2017)

What a great article, well written and just so true.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			What a great article, well written and just so true.
		
Click to expand...

It is excellent and one that many people would do well to take notice of.  Unfortunately it is untrue that everyone doesn't allow their children to run their home, I've met plenty of parents who do allow just  that and shouldn't.


----------



## Clodagh (25 September 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It is excellent and one that many people would do well to take notice of.  Unfortunately it is untrue that everyone doesn't allow their children to run their home, I've met plenty of parents who do allow that and shouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

That is true, too. I have said before that children and dogs need similar treatment and people with badly behaved kids will also have badly behaved dogs!


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 September 2017)

OP also try a slip line if you have to move him around. They loop over the head and you don't have to bend down and fiddle with the collar and they come off in the same way. If the dog messes about you can then hold the lead and the dog out from you until he calms down.
You could also look at a light house line to commute him from place to place without putting your hands in the danger zone.

I didn't post the above to make any sort of statement about the OP or family, just to perhaps encourage a change of mindset. Sometimes tough love is better for everyone, the dog included. Some dogs (a lot?!) don't like making choices (what I am allowed to do/what I can sometimes do/what I must never do) and it stresses them out.


----------



## Clodagh (25 September 2017)

Oh yes to not tarring OP with the badly behaved dogs/children analogy. Not aimed at you at all.
I do wish your mother well with her treatment and hope you can find a way to work round the dog. It is a tough time you have ahead.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Oh yes to not tarring OP with the badly behaved dogs/children analogy. Not aimed at you at all.
I do wish your mother well with her treatment and hope you can find a way to work round the dog. It is a tough time you have ahead.
		
Click to expand...

NO, I wasn't including OP in the badly behaved children scenario!  Just making the point that the author wasn't quite correct in her assertion.


----------



## redapple (25 September 2017)

don't worry guys, no offence took  We were actually raised with a bit of an iron fist and my mum works in prisons so it really is in regards to dogs! She used to be a horse person too and she wouldn't let any of my horse's get away with the slightest misbehaviour growing up but something about her way of managing dogs obviously isn't right. Pet vs working animal perhaps. 

There's definitely some very relevant information in that article, so thank you. As all the wrongs have already been done, does anyone know if they can be 'righted'?! Anyone got experience in rehabing such a dog? Just any success stories that don't result in me losing an arm would be great.....! I'll see if the author has published anything after all the things she mentioned have been done (as they basically have!).

I think his escalating behaviour has just really crept up on her. And to be honest I think a lot of that is because until recently it was never directed at her and she made the common mistake of thinking the dog was defending her and that was somehow ok (I don't believe this to be ok behaviour to be clear).

A slip collar could work. Will it escalate the behaviour if I lasso him (for want of a better word) though? I'm just very cautious that he's obviously saying loud and clear that he's going to bite and i'm actually quite scared he will.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 September 2017)

The author is on Facebook and is worth a read. 

I'm just throwing out ideas and suggested a slip line as the alternative sounds a bit dangerous right now. Rather than a frantic lasso, let the dog walk into it or slip it on while he is doing something else. Very calm and quiet.

You will need to be very business like, no nonsense and not wary.....if you are scared that he will bite you, he probably will. Keep your movement around him calm, strong and confident. No jerking or jittering. You'll just make yourself prey.

I think his behaviour if not totally righted, can be managed. I've seen total bootcamp with a couple of dogs and while the initial reaction is tantrums, then mortification, and while it is really hard for humans to maintain and keep up, as we are soppy sods, the end result is a settled and clearer dog.
It's a massive culture shock initially for a dog that has total freedom to then only be allowed to go anywhere on a lead and only be able to eat, sleep and fart when mummy says so.
However this can take months of consistent and firm and unemotional handling and might not be conducive to your current situation.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 September 2017)

That was a great article CC and should be handed out to everyone who adopts a rescue dog, as a fosterer Ive often been asked by potential owners at the previous treatment of the dog. I have always said that is the past this is the future, the dog doesnt lie in his bed thinking about his previous life. I treat every dog the same , rules and routine just like my dogs with no problems.

OP you are in an awful position and Im very sorry about your mums diagnosis, the last thing you need in all this is a bratty dog.. I think you just need to be able to manage the situation for everyones safety and your sanity, the dog should be shut in his crate,in another room or garden when you are expecting visitors. CCs suggestion of a slip lead when you need to walk him and a line on him during the day so you can pick it up and put him wherever is a good solution with the minimum of danger.

Good luck, I hope the situation improves for you.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2017)

redapple said:



			don't worry guys, no offence took  &#8230;&#8230;..

A slip collar could work. Will it escalate the behaviour if I lasso him (for want of a better word) though? I'm just very cautious that he's obviously saying loud and clear that he's going to bite and i'm actually quite scared he will.
		
Click to expand...

As a young man,  I worked in the Dog's Home at Battersea and we had a daily intake of dogs that snapped when we went to put a lead on,  so we designed a lead which could be put on and removed without touching the dog.  We called it an 'Eight' Rope,  because it resembled a figure of 8!

I can't post pics on here,  but if you imagine a stiffish lead just like a slip lead but the loose end that we'd normally hold comes back and is attached to the same ring then to put it on you carefully drop the loop (noose) oner the dog's head and pull it tight with one side,  then to remove it you simply pull on the other side and the ring slides back up the lead and so releases the dog.

I'm not too sure if that explanation makes sense,  but if it doesn't then we'll have to find a way around the lack of pics and I'll make a short film on my 'phone,  or something like that!

Alec.


----------



## Moobli (26 September 2017)

Sorry to hear about your mum.  It will be a difficult enough time for you both without the added stress of a difficult dog.  You have already had some great advice and so I won't add to it, but just wish you luck and I hope your mum's treatment is successful.


----------



## Equi (26 September 2017)

What's he being fed at the moment? 

It sounds like he is very insecure and trying everything he can to let everyone know this. If he was truly aggressive he wouldn't be stopping before attacking and you'd be getting him put to sleep. One thing you can not do is rehome him - it would be very irresponsible. I'd look into another behaviourist, and failing this talk seriously with your mother about getting him put down. He's not happy.

https://positively.com/dog-training/find-a-trainer/find-a-vspdt-trainer/


----------



## {97702} (26 September 2017)

I would crate him whenever necessary - when you are there, when others might be visiting, when your mum needs some peace and quiet?  

And I would be having a strong conversation with your mum about having him PTS, he is clearly not a happy dog at all and this would be the best option for him IMO


----------



## JillA (26 September 2017)

Lévrier;13639555 said:
			
		


			And I would be having a strong conversation with your mum about having him PTS, he is clearly not a happy dog at all and this would be the best option for him IMO
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is something she will be able to discuss if she is ill - it would be another cross for her to bear, thinking she had caused her dog to be PTS. Depends on her relationship with him of course but you do need to tread very carefully on that one in case you upset her even more than her illness does.


----------



## cava14una (26 September 2017)

Have you tried a house line? Just a long lead attached to his collar so you can move him around without having to get too close. Do cut the handle so it can't catch on anything and take it off when he's left alone


----------



## {97702} (26 September 2017)

JillA said:



			I don't think that is something she will be able to discuss if she is ill - it would be another cross for her to bear, thinking she had caused her dog to be PTS. Depends on her relationship with him of course but you do need to tread very carefully on that one in case you upset her even more than her illness does.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying completely, but this is such an unfair situation for the poor dog to be in as well


----------



## Aru (26 September 2017)

Its unlikely that you'll be able to get sedation to help with this unfortunately as almost all are contraindicated once the dog is at the biting stage as they lower bite inhibition can instead of nips and controlled bites make the dog more at risk of escalating to maul(multiple non inhibited bites)These meds should also only be given to help with behavioural training as well as alone as they will not fix the issue.

This dog sounds insecure and fear aggressive
But to be honest if rebab isn't possible given the situation its damage control. 
Im assuming no small children in the house or having access?if kids are involved then recommendations change.

Option one-Outdoor run/secure garden access and don't set him up to fail by coming into contact with visitors is an idea-
However this approach is prone to failure with a house dog as most people slip up in these cases when they have a dog thats used to being in the house -and its hard on the dog,they don't like to be separated from their people and he's already insecure. 
Your mum loves this little guy and will be wanting his company so its not likely to be a longterm option..and on the cold miserable says she's likely not going to lock him outside or someone will forget or unexpected visitors arrive. an option but not an ideal one.

2- muzzle training to a basket muzzle as well as taking steps to avoid trigger points would be my recommendation for guests or people the dogs isn't safe with. 
I like these as im a massive fan of muzzles but depends on compliance from your mums side and it will take training, it is not ok to just whack one on and let them panic until they give up unless theres no other option. Training and conditioning is the key to the success with this one
The muzzleup program(website)gives a lot of a good advise regards this sort of training.....

Issues with this is just because he cannot bite with a muzzle on does not mean he will be more happy or secure its literally just to stop teeth...

The most important and key thing you and your family need to do is identify what situations are a potential bite situation- 
from what you have written approaching the crate/putting on the lead/ visitors entering/ people sitting on the couch and sudden movements in the same room as the loose dog...generally leaning over the dog/cuddles and pets that involve an untrusted person touching tend to be on this list as well..there will likely be more when you think about it.
But each dog is different...what are his set up to fail situations? be harsh and be honest as you access knowing this situations will help you try and prevent them.

Avoiding and recognising the conflict/trigger situations is crucial in helping avoid situations.
Basically look at where the areas of conflict are and try and avoid these situations or try and work out how they can be made safer if your parents are burying their head in the sand regards his behaviour.

A longline attached to a harness would be another recommendation- if he cant be trusted with the lead being attached to a collar, then see if you can train to a harness and harness up at the start of the day and leave a line on it(light but long enough to be able to hold him beyond lunging reach, so on days when you need to safely remove him from situation you have an option) It obviously cannot stay on all the time but its always helpful to have some control to move him out of room/situations where he's worked up and you need to keep him at arms length.
Slip leads are also good if its difficult to attach a lead to a collar clip- handy tip is try and stand on one side and attach as they go through a gap/pass-so as he goes through a door or if he can tolerate people near the crate and knows the in and out command. when you need to leave ask him to go In and reward him for it,then ask for out and gently attach the slip lead as he moves out through the door and in order to stop him losing it when he realises he's been lassoed reward again or ask for a command that he knows sit etc to change mindset.
This one takes practice and it needs to be a semi positive situation.

Mindset(ie fearful/worked up/excited/complient)can also help but it depends on the situation.
 some dogs can be asked to do trick- sit/go to bed when the doorbell rings etc to change from a fearful/guarding mindset to wanting to be compliant for food/toy etc...but this only works if you get them before they are worked up and if the owners are able to give before the trigger has caused them to swing into fear/deep excitement.

So you train the dog to go straight to the crate or outside with the rewards of the best thing in the world to the dog(food fav toys a massive fuss whatever motivated then) when the bell rings or someone knocks on the door.
it does takes ages to train and theres a lot of repetitive training required- they need to stop reacting to the bell/knock to start with so the mindset changes so they can listen and be told a command then work up from there, but its doable. 

Mindset changed when bell rings from fear and guarding to compliant for treats and wanting praise by going into crate so the bell is a trigger for food and good things instead of a reason to get worked up...i hope that makes sense.

I would be seriously looking for a behaviourist to come to the house as its where the issues are occuring but given its the people that need training as much as the dogs....so it depends on if the main trainers of the dog are able to do so...or want to.

Castration btw is unlikely to help if his actions are fear based. 
A change in food might help....and harsh though this may sound a hungry dog is usually a more compliant one.

If he bites the wrong person,and thats the way his behaviour is likely to escalate to without intervention,this dog is going to end up euthanised or you will be unable to get help to your house ( and while that wouldnt be the worse thing in the world for all involved it will upset your mum so a situation to be avoided)
He doesn't sound like a candidate for rehoming...and as an entire male could end up in some terrible situations.

sorry for the essay and spelling mistakes.

I hope your mums treatment goes well and that the news next week is good btw.
Horrible situation for ye all.


----------



## sarah.oxford (26 September 2017)

Sorry you are in this situation - it is difficult enough without the dog/aggression situation.
I agree with many things suggested already, and my first thoughts were  that this is going to need to be a management of the situation thing, as re-training takes time. Lots of time.
If the kennel and outside run idea is possible, I think it would be best for everyone, including the dog as the stress will be reduced enormously.
If you decide to use a behaviourist, would it be a good idea to concentrate on the muzzle training, as that is a great tool when the dog accepts it?
Agree very much with having a houseline clipped onto the collar. They do a puppy version in pets at home which is very thin, maybe too thin, but ut is virtually impossible for it to get stuck on things. Or you could make your own - B&Q do various by the metre things from rope, corded or flat dog lead type of things. I think some sort of lead attached at all times is essential.
My son has had cancer 4 times and during any home visits the dogs were always put in the back garden or the crate, because they would have been a distraction for the community care nurse, and not because of any aggression issues. We were lucky that we only needed her to visit once a week to change the dressing on my son's PIC line, but until you get a definite plan from the hospital it's best to assume the visits may be more frequent and as you say it's everyone- ie friends too, that the dog is likely to bite, I think the kennel and run set up would make life so much easier, and maybe the retraining could wait till things become easier . Good luck with it all, OP,  and hope your mum recovers as quickly as possible.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 September 2017)

He must be crated or in a kennel and run when ever people are going to be there .
Terrible situation for you and difficult to deal with when your mums very attached and he probably knows something odd is going on .
Have a hug it's a horrible thing .


----------



## redapple (26 September 2017)

Thank you for all the advice everybody, i'm extremely grateful and lots to think about and work on! I'll update on how it all goes. Thanks again, I feel more prepared which is the best possibility at the moment.


----------



## SusieT (26 September 2017)

Go and talk to your vet - there are calming drugs that may help .


----------



## Bradsmum (27 September 2017)

Very upsetting for all concerned.  Why is he entire, he's obviously not breeding material so perhaps castrating him would calm him and take some of the aggression away.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 September 2017)

redapple said:



			.. . Honestly, if I had my way I'd rehome him. .. .
		
Click to expand...

. and this is is exactly how dogs go backwards and forwards to rescue centres with others simply passing on the problem.  I understand that the dog is now out of control,  and that equally,  it isn't your fault.  Coupled to that is your mother's ill health and her refusal to part with the dog,  and I understand that too.  If the dog was your property,  I'd recommend that he's sent off to heaven but that also isn't an option.  You have my genuine sympathy.  I only wish that I could think of something positive to say but I can't,  sadly.

Along with the above negatives,  I'm now going to add to them;  I wouldn't consider any form of medication and I'd be surprised if any vet would countenance any form of permanent drug,  if that's what you considered,  a muzzle or a cage would most probably,  after the first attempt,  set up further triggers for his unwanted behaviour and you'd meet serious resistance with the dog being forced to use his teeth.

As unfashionable as the mention of a pack-hierarchy now seems to be,  it seems as though your mum's dog is now at the head of the pack,  he pleases himself what he does and you've a problem on your hands.  Correcting unwanted behaviour can be done,  of course,  but the problem is that once back in their home environment then most dogs simply revert back to their former behaviour levels.

I'd suggest that the best that you can do is 'manage' the situation which as you're aware,  is going to be tricky.

Alec.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 September 2017)

Just wanted to add my best wishes to you and your Mum and to sympathise with the situation.  Although not exactly the same scenario, my late mother rehomed a little rescue x breed after she lost her elderly lab.  He was a pleasant little chap but quite anxious.  By pandering to him and allowing him to get away with murder she ended up with a much sharper little dog who became quite touchy and snappy.  He definitely used to guard her.  As she lived alone, kept him on a lead and didnt allow him to come into contact with anyone without being supervised it never caused too much of an issue for us, although he did try to bite me the day we had to let the paramedics into the house  After Mums death a friend of my brothers offered him a home, knowing his issues, and with a different approach and management he changed completely.  So, although it isnt really going to help you short term, I would say there is hope for him if managed differently, and as you have said, you know there are issues with this.  If he has to stay whilst you are caring for your mum then safety and common sense must prevail. It does sound as if a lot of his problems are caused by anxiety, I remember being told many years ago that a nervous dog is potentially more volatile than a brave one!  Personally I think the outdoor living space and enclosure for him whilst carers are in the house and allow him time with your mum when it is safe to do so would be the easiest approach for now.  I would think that any retraining should take place either if and when he has to be rehomed or (and Im sorry if this is not going to be the case) your mum is up to it.  Best of luck to you in a horrid situation though x


----------



## redapple (28 September 2017)

Sorry, I haven't been able to reply to much the last few days, just had quite a bit on. 

BradsMum; Mum took him on as i think a 3-year-old, though maybe younger. I think it was probably just thought of as a bit late. I'm not totally sure though. It's never really been brought up, maybe i'm thinking too similar to a horse but I'd have thought it wouldn't make too much difference at this point. I can have a research though and see! 

Alec; I understand how irresponsible it would be to pass on a dog with these kinds of problems and it is more wishful thinking than a possibility! I do think that if it did ever have to be done he would likely be a very different dog obviously with management. Before I moved house i've had him at ours for holiday breaks and he never gave me a second of trouble after a few initial ground rules. But again he isn't going to be rehomed or PTS. 

I realise a few people have also suggested PTS - As this would upset my mum especially at the moment it's not viable. Although I (and pretty much everybody else but hey ho...) don't like the dog she does and despite living with a a small fury monster is somehow rather attached! Also at the end of the day he isn't my dog so I really can't make those decisions regardless of how I personally feel. 

MyBoyChe; They sound like similar dogs except ours isn't managed anywhere near as well! I'm sorry about your mum. 


There have been some good suggestions for coping strategies and I'm really grateful so thank you everyone. I'm hoping that they will make him live-able with if not deal with the underlying problems.


----------



## TheOldTrout (28 September 2017)

How are things going, OP? With your mum and with the dog.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 September 2017)

redapple said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

&#8230;. . Although I (and pretty much everybody else but hey ho...) don't like the dog she does and despite living with a a small fury monster is somehow rather attached! Also at the end of the day he isn't my dog so I really can't make those decisions regardless of how I personally feel. 

&#8230;&#8230;...
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can't 'take-over' and just as the lunatic dog is a pita,  you're respecting your mother's wishes.

It does seem strange and it's possible that I've misunderstood the dog and the situation,  but the bulk of the animal's aggression is on display when either he's with your mum and/or when he's in the home.  From what I understand,  at other times,  he's almost virtuous. 

It's also true that very often,  providing that a dog is ignored,  they seem to end up failing to see the point to their conduct if it doesn't get a reaction.

Alec.


----------



## xxTiggyxx (5 October 2017)

If he is scared of people being shut up in a crate in a small space with people going past won't help.  Maybe shut him in another room or in an outdoor kennel run so he doesn't feel so scared that he has to react aggressively. You can get attachments for collars so that you don't touch the collar to put the lead  on.


----------

